
Ask HN: Can I be required to change my resume format to comply with audit? - orryx
I feel like I&#x27;m going crazy here, but I don&#x27;t have much professional experience so maybe this is commonplace.<p>I&#x27;m working as a jr developer at a startup in the healthcare space. Anyway, we were just audited by a big pharma company (I&#x27;m still not sure what this process entails, but it&#x27;s required before we can do business with them). They flagged many of the employee resumes on file as &quot;non-compliant&quot;, and we were all given a new resume template to copy our information into.<p>This seems crazy to me. Why should a client be able to dictate how I format my resume? Is this typical?
======
bradknowles
I’ve personally never heard of that kind of thing. Frankly, it somewhat
boggles my mind.

However, if your company wants them as a customer, then the company has to
decide how far they are willing to go in order to make that prospective
customer happy.

And you have to decide how far you are willing to go to keep your company
happy.

------
true_religion
If don’t see the big deal. They are just making you do light paperwork, to
document your professional history.

It’s business relevant and you can do it during working hours.

~~~
orryx
Yeah, I overreacted a bit. But I still think it's a bit absurd.

I'd understand more if it was just "we need the most up-to-date copy of your
resume".

------
blacksqr
Remember the Golden Rule:

"The one with the gold makes the rules."

~~~
orryx
True, perhaps I'm overreacting. I'm just wondering what else a client can make
me reformat for their "uniformity standards". My personal website? My haircut?

~~~
rdtwo
All the above if you want their money

